# Nikon lens 55-200mm, Tips!



## CodysNikon (Feb 17, 2011)

OK I just scored a Nikon 55-200m VR lens on Ebay for $150 shipped brand new and was wondering if you guys had any tips while shooting with it. I am very new to this stuff but I am willing to learn and be criticized if I make mistakes. Is it a big upgrade to my stock 18-55mm?


----------



## Forkie (Feb 17, 2011)

It's not an upgrade, it's additional!

I have the same lens (but without VR) and I love it. All the animal and aircraft shots in my gallery were taken with it.


----------



## CodysNikon (Feb 17, 2011)

Cool man thanks I mainly shot cars and birds so I think I will love this, it was hard not to get the 55-300mm but I think this will due.


----------



## flatflip (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations, that's a good deal. I bought one refurbished last year for $150. I couldn't take a pic as clear as my 18-55 so I sent it back. I think it was my copy of the lens because I also had a longer cheaper lens that I made better pics with.


----------

